# WTB - Giant Advanced XL or Adv. SL XL



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi guys - trying to find a used Giant Advanced or Advanced SL in XL. I want the regular seat post version, not ISP. Would like 2007 or newer. Most likely interested in frame/fork/headset/seatpost only but would consider full bike.


----------

